
Changing My Mind about AI, UBI, and the Value of Data - dwighttk
https://theartofresearch.org/ai-ubi-and-data/
======
dwighttk
"We’ll always have new data for AI to work with, which is good because there’s
no evidence that AI will ever be able to do anything more than efficiently
collage together the intelligence of people."

